# Smoke hollow..



## 350fenlon (Jun 1, 2017)

Looking into getting a gas smoker, has anyone used the smoke hollow? What are your thoughts?


----------



## bradberry (Jul 6, 2017)

Love my Smoke Hollow and I use a 10# propane tank. Later this year I am going to be upgrading to a GMG Pellet unit so I can hold long smokes and at a regulated temperature (without supervision). Don't get me wrong, I love this smoker and it has done a lot of burgers, meatloaf, chicken, pork, ribs, bacon, fatties, and more. I am looking for a smoker that will hold the temp steady for a longer period. I was very reluctant to change since I love the convenience of my propane smoke. I even was leaning towards a Kamado style (ceramic unit like the Green Egg) but decided on the pellet unit.


----------



## smokincruz (Jul 10, 2017)

I've had my Smoke Hollow 44" now for about a year.  Love it.  Biggest change I made to keep the temp steady was to install the Nomex gasket around the door.  What a difference. Now holds temp rock steady.  Only issue is getting down to 225-ish.  For that I turn the burner down/off, until the flame lowers.  Doesn't blow out and holds temp.  Also, went together easily in about 1.5 hours.  I too converted from wood, to charcoal to this.  I should have done a long time ago.  Because of the conveinence, I'm BBQ'ing almost every weekend now.


----------



## bradberry (Aug 14, 2017)

SmokinCruz said:


> Biggest change I made to keep the temp steady was to install the Nomex gasket around the door.


Where did you get the gasket? I live in a small town and it is not easy to find stuff like that.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 14, 2017)

I'll chime in as I am thinking of getting the 44. How does this do holding temperature steady overnight? Anyone done over cooks with this and not worry about flame or temps going out?

Bradberry, were your issues with temp because of door or the unit is inconsistent with flame/output?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 14, 2017)

That new 44 with the 2 chip drawers looks cool as heck. You can use one burner and keep low temps to make jerky and such


----------



## bradberry (Aug 15, 2017)

Ososmokeshack said:


> I'll chime in as I am thinking of getting the 44. How does this do holding temperature steady overnight? Anyone done over cooks with this and not worry about flame or temps going out?
> 
> Bradberry, were your issues with temp because of door or the unit is inconsistent with flame/output?


If I set it for 225 it will fluctuate from 210 to 240. I use a Redi Check digital sensor to monitor the meat and the smoker. I found that the temp gauge on this rig to be about 50 degrees off. Mine sits on my deck (backyard) so when the sun comes out the atmospheric temperature helps create more of a temp fluctuation. I have had the wind actually put my flame out, so trusting it over night to hold a firm 180 or 200...yeah...don't think so.

This is my first smoker and I have loved using it on stuff like burgers, fatties, meat loafs, chicken, tri-tip, bacon, turkey, pork and more. I just wish I felt comfortable with leaving it overnight for a long 180 degree brisket smoke at 12 plus hours. That is why I am probably moving over to the GMG Daniel Boone Pellet smoker. I do this with a heavy heart because I DO NOT want to rely on the AC section. I like having the independence  of using propane or wood. I was going for the Kamado style (like the GE) but long (12hrs plus) smokes at a low temp have me concerned. About 9 hours has been my longest smoke since I can work on my house or work on my other toys (bang bang) while the smoking is in progress. Leaving the house during smoking (unless the wife is home) is not a comfortable option (for me).

Most of the smoke along with some heat actually leaks out the door area and that is the reason I thought about some type of heat rope or something similar. The flame is fine and stays pretty consistent, of course unless the wind starts up.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

You should have a low temp alarm of some type. 
@ bradberry
That doesn't have 2 burners that work independently?
And what about another regulator that you can use to control gas flow in the line itself?


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Aug 15, 2017)

They are susceptible to temperature flux, I keep mine under my deck and out of the wind. Some folks have added a 3 sided surround to keep the wind at bay. I have done many overnight cooks. What I do is remove the water pan and replace it with the largest tin foil pan you can find. It holds 2 gallons of water. That will usually keep for 8 hours, when the water evaporates then the temps will rise.

I have also added a nomex gasket I bought on ebay


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

Are you guys talking about the 2 door 44 or the new model pro series with the 2 chip drawers that pull out?


----------



## bradberry (Aug 15, 2017)

Mine is the 44 two drawer single burner. 













Smoke Hollow.jpg



__ bradberry
__ Aug 15, 2017






This is the 38202G


----------



## bradberry (Aug 15, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> You should have a low temp alarm of some type.
> @ bradberry
> That doesn't have 2 burners that work independently?
> And what about another regulator that you can use to control gas flow in the line itself?


I do have an alarm with my redi check but I also cherish my sleep on the weekends. My unit is a single burner and the gas flame is not the issue. I have never had the issue with the control of the gas except that the knobs for the controls are not as precise as I would like it..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

IMG_20170815_121215.png



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 15, 2017





I was thinking more like this 44 model.


----------



## emuleman (Aug 15, 2017)

I love my Smoke Hollow Smoker.  Here is a video review I made.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

emuleman said:


> I love my Smoke Hollow Smoker.  Here is a video review I made.


 
Great video! Points! Lol neatO.
Johnny B
:points:


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

Those trays full Will last how long?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

350fenlon said:


> Looking into getting a gas smoker, has anyone used the smoke hollow? What are your thoughts?


Did you end up buying a smoker yet?


----------



## 357mag (Aug 15, 2017)

My wife is the best. Today we took delivery of a new 38" Smoke Hollow vertical smoker. She bought it for my birthday and it was a real surprise. I was not expecting it at all. She bought me a smoker for my birthday many years ago but it was narrower than this one and I could never fit a brisket larger than 10-11 lbs in it. She always felt bad that she didn't get me one that was bigger. Well now she has and I can hardly wait to use it.

I looked at a lot of vertical smokers in the $200-250 price range and this one had the the size and the features I wanted. I put it in my Amazon wish list but I never expected her to actually buy it for me. I am excited.













new smoker exterior-sm.jpg



__ 357mag
__ Aug 15, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 15, 2017)

Another new smoker in here.. 












applause-smiley-emoticon.gif



__ Rings Я Us
__ Aug 15, 2017





Season it well.. good luck.


----------



## ososmokeshack (Aug 15, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> IMG_20170815_121215.png
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is I was thinking about getting. Found it brand new for a third of the price.


----------



## 350fenlon (Aug 19, 2017)

Rings R Us said:


> Did you end up buying a smoker yet?



I did!! Sorry guys, internet has been out for a while.. I bought a smoke hollow 32". I absolutely love it!!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 19, 2017)

350fenlon said:


> I did!! Sorry guys, internet has been out for a while.. I bought a smoke hollow 32". I absolutely love it!!



nice hope you have good luck with it. [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------

